# What is your retreivers name



## king killer delete (Feb 4, 2014)

Mine is Bigkga69 with a dip net


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 4, 2014)

Asta vom mountain creek.....and I will bet you she's way better then yours killer!


----------



## CWbandit6 (Feb 4, 2014)

CW black bandit of the south


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 4, 2014)

Here is mine with out the dip net


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 4, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> Asta vom mountain creek.....and I will bet you she's way better then yours killer!



Yours is better looking than mine


----------



## Wings n horns (Feb 4, 2014)

Choc. Lab named coy


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 4, 2014)

Better beard too,


----------



## millet21 (Feb 4, 2014)

I got 3 named Drake, Deke, and Mojo


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 4, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Mine is Bigkga69 with a dip net


----------



## ShellytheDuckSlayer (Feb 4, 2014)

GSP named Margie, nothing better than watching your dog do work.


----------



## Joe Overby (Feb 4, 2014)

CCRs They Call Me Tater Salad "Tater"


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 4, 2014)

Joe do you do some training with a guy from toccoa?


----------



## WhackemWilly (Feb 4, 2014)

Esau. Quite the retriever if I have to say so myself


----------



## Joe Overby (Feb 4, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> Joe do you do some training with a guy from toccoa?



I live in Martin. I don't train with anybody from Toccoa.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 4, 2014)

Okay there was a fella tell me about a guy named joe overby , the guy he was talking about owned some kennel  I can't remember the name of it.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Feb 5, 2014)

Mine is "Boz"


----------



## RLykens (Feb 5, 2014)

My dog's name is Chevy. He is a yellow lab and just turned 2 and has over 200 retrieves.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 5, 2014)

Chocolate lab named  BUD. That's him in my avatar.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 5, 2014)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Chocolate lab named  BUD. That's him in my avatar.


 I feed Bigkga69 allot of bud to. 

 But mine aint force broke and he will bite you. I got him out of Augusta.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 5, 2014)

I've been on a few trips where my retriever's name was Zara Spook.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 5, 2014)

Killer what's that fellas name! I know him from here just can't remember ... Must be from the American sportsman days


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 5, 2014)

You know him he is from up on the hill. He can pick up some ducks. Best retreiver I have had  in years.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 5, 2014)

Tell him I said hey! I thought he looked familiar


----------



## The Fever (Feb 5, 2014)

His name is Marty...


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 5, 2014)

Mine changes depending on who I am hunting with.


----------



## SGADawg (Feb 5, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Mine changes depending on who I am hunting with.



and what you're hunting for?


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 5, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Mine changes depending on who I am hunting with.



Mine stays the same all the time, Look at him in the avatar, look at that block head and that barrell chest.  He can go all day on  honeybuns and milk.


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 5, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Mine is Bigkga69 with a dip net



It took me 24 hours to see this!!!   I was too busy making posters!!


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 5, 2014)

The Fever said:


> His name is Marty...



Thats my daddy's name...how did you know?


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 5, 2014)

thompsonsz71 said:


> Killer what's that fellas name! I know him from here just can't remember ... Must be from the American sportsman days



you know me...I started the American Sportsman Revolution when Paul first opened...


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 5, 2014)

bigkga69 said:


> you know me goof...I started the American Sportsman Revolution when Paul first opened...



You worked for Sohail did you not?


----------



## waterdogs (Feb 5, 2014)

La feather river calm before a storm. Stormy


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 5, 2014)

killer elite said:


> You worked for Sohail did you not?



No Sir, we were By America, For America, Soheil owned Sportsman Link...


----------



## obadiah (Feb 5, 2014)

Chief knockahomer yawn
Bailey soldoutsanfordstadium yawn


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes sir thought I did!


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 5, 2014)

Gonna have to get mine a new dip net


----------



## Pine Knot Peeps (Feb 5, 2014)

Meet "Timber" 6 years old


----------



## obadiah (Feb 5, 2014)

That's a heckofa picture there. Nice!


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 5, 2014)

Wow! Great pic.


----------



## Pine Knot Peeps (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## WhackemWilly (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh thanks fellas!! I've been waiting on that response!


----------



## Fulldraw 64 (Feb 5, 2014)

Queen Katie bear. Kate


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 6, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> Mine stays the same all the time, Look at him in the avatar, look at that block head and that barrell chest.  He can go all day on  honeybuns and milk.



I used to have one like that, then he grew up, got married and moved off.  Now I am waiting a newer younger more grand version.


----------



## strutlife (Feb 6, 2014)

Johnny "Cash'" Cadillac. 10 week old black lab.


----------



## ghadarits (Feb 6, 2014)

Oolie the Wonder Dog/Ottoman destroyer.... I hated that chair and ottoman anyway...LOL


----------



## copperheadmike (Feb 6, 2014)

Black named Copperhead Mike's Man in Black, AKA Cash. Also have a yellow named Folsom, he doesn't retrieve much though, unless you are counting socks. Never have trouble losing socks though, he always finds em and brings them right to the wife...


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 6, 2014)

Woody.  Have had Pepper, Creek, Cinder, Hunter and River over the years.


----------



## critterslayer (Feb 6, 2014)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I've been on a few trips where my retriever's name was Zara Spook.



Me too!


----------



## krazybronco2 (Feb 6, 2014)

"Belle"


----------



## tgw925 (Feb 6, 2014)

Choc female, her name is "Limit"


----------



## Scottyhardison (Feb 6, 2014)

RBK's Gannon Kie "Gannon"
&
"Briar"


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 6, 2014)

That is a great shot in the last picture all four off the ground it looks like.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 6, 2014)

Mavrick... Unfortunately the Ol boy is no longer with us.  Hopefully we will be adding another to the family this year since the boys are here.


----------



## head buster (Feb 6, 2014)

JJ's Riding Shotgun-- Ryder


----------



## waterdogs (Feb 6, 2014)

La brown malassas Boudreaux... Boudreaux or boo....  Choc. Male
La feather river classy sassy. Sassy".............black female
La feather river calm before a storm...Stormy......yellow female


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 6, 2014)

I had a black male named Drake
My son had a yellow male named Cheerio ( he and Drake were brothers)
Had a chocolate named Shelby and her pup named Timber.

recently had a black lab pup named Boomer but he got hit by a car.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 7, 2014)

Chester-  Or "Chet" for short.   Registered MUT. Gun shy as the Obama administration.  But the Best dog I ever owned.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 7, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> View attachment 774649
> 
> View attachment 774650
> 
> Chester-  Or "Chet" for short.   Registered MUT. Gun shy as the Obama administration.  But the Best dog I ever owned.


----------



## ghadarits (Feb 7, 2014)

*They all can't be great hunters*



TopherAndTick said:


> View attachment 774649
> 
> View attachment 774650
> 
> Chester-  Or "Chet" for short.   Registered MUT. Gun shy as the Obama administration.  But the Best dog I ever owned.



But they can still be great dogs!!!!


----------



## Gets em (Feb 11, 2014)

Worn out.



Remi, I didn't name him the girlfriend that have him to me chose the name.


----------



## bradyb (Feb 11, 2014)

Black male, Zeke


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 12, 2014)

Beautiful Dogs guys. 

My boy is Rocko's Midnight Rocket (Rocko) and I could not decide on a single photo. He is my semi-guided missile.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 12, 2014)

Gets em said:


> Worn out.
> 
> 
> 
> Remi, I didn't name him the girlfriend that have him to me chose the name.




Boy you sure didn't make it long I guess the ol Bama boy is layin the hammer down.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 12, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> Boy you sure didn't make it long I guess the ol Bama boy is layin the hammer down.


Rut ro/Rut ro Killer Delete


----------



## JMB (Feb 12, 2014)

Bois 'd Arc "Beau"

Named after my favorite duck call and turkey call wood...plus he's pretty much the same color


----------



## crow (Feb 12, 2014)

Yazoo Delta Belle   "Delta"


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 12, 2014)

crow said:


> Yazoo Delta Belle   "Delta"



I love to hunt the Yazoo river.


----------



## white lab (Feb 15, 2014)

Dakota Jo's Give Me Liberty  " Libby "


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 15, 2014)

white lab said:


> Dakota Jo's Give Me Liberty  " Libby "


 Good looking yellow dog


----------



## southerngreenscape (Feb 15, 2014)

black lab named biscuit I named him when I was hungry


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Feb 19, 2014)

*Chase*

Yellow Rico's Chase


----------



## hoods (Feb 26, 2014)

*Remi*

Miley's Little Remi
5 Months Old
This was her first dove hunt


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 26, 2014)

hoods said:


> Miley's Little Remi
> 5 Months Old
> This was her first dove hunt


Nice looking Pup


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Feb 27, 2014)

*Chase*

Yellow Rico's Chase


----------



## tebigcountry (Feb 27, 2014)

BIGCREEK'S MAGNUM FORCE  "MAGGIE"


----------



## liv2bowhunt (Feb 27, 2014)

Gunner


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Feb 28, 2014)

Boomer


----------

